# Need 1 or 2 players in Memphis



## alsih2o (Apr 28, 2005)

Homebrew 3.5. We have a player moving away.

 Email me at myscreename@midsouth.rr.com


----------



## bolen (Apr 29, 2005)

I could play if it is on a saturday. Shoot me an e-mail

Brett@phy.olemiss.edu


----------



## Greylock (May 2, 2005)

Hi, I'll be shooting you an e-mail shortly. Wanted to say so here so ya didn't dismiss it as spam   .

Greylock sends...


----------

